# This should be very quick.



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I got to work this morning and one of my colleagues (she is 32) was complaining about her husband not allowing her to sleep last night, because he had got some Viagra online and had taken it without consulting her. She ended up going to sleep with her 6 year old child after onliging him once. She says he knows she needs her 7-8 hours sleep. 

Is this something a reasonable man would do? What would be an appropriate response from his wife? 
Do young men (below 70) require Viagra if there is nothing readily troubling them? If so Why?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Why is your co-worker discussing her sex life with you?


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeswecan said:


> Why is your co-worker discussing her sex life with you?


With us more than with me. 

She regularly does. There are two of them who do. We used to say Mondays are confession days for them.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Why is your co-worker discussing her sex life with you?


I dunno' ... why do so many discuss their sex lives on this site?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> I got to work this morning and one of my colleagues (she is 32) was complaining about her husband not allowing her to sleep last night, because he had got some Viagra online and had taken it without consulting her. She ended up going to sleep with her 6 year old child after onliging him once. She says he knows she needs her 7-8 hours sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ve heard that many men take it as a recreational drug. It seemed to me that they meant they could drink as much booze as they wanted and use Viagra to avoid whisky duck. 

ETA: or to last longer or go multiple rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It is not reasonable to deny your partner sleep unless absolutely necessary. OTOH, there are a lot of hours in a day, and unless your lives are very busy, plenty of time to have lots of sex.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ve heard that many men take it as a recreational drug. It seemed to me that they meant they could drink as much booze as they wanted and use Viagra to avoid whisky duck.
> 
> ETA: or to last longer or go multiple rounds.
> 
> ...


Is it something he should be checking with his wife before taking or not. I presume that recreation of this type when she has gone in the kids bedroom might be different from what he anticipated.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> Is it something he should be checking with his wife before taking or not. I presume that recreation of this type when she has gone in the kids bedroom might be different from what he anticipated.




I dunno...maybe he was hoping she would think he got that way all by himself. I wouldn’t be happy about it if that’s what you’re asking. It’s too expensive to waste on a school night. lol I’m sure he took matters into his own hands though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> I got to work this morning and one of my colleagues (she is 32) was complaining about her husband not allowing her to sleep last night, because he had got some Viagra online and had taken it without consulting her. She ended up going to sleep with her 6 year old child after onliging him once. She says he knows she needs her 7-8 hours sleep.
> 
> Is this something a reasonable man would do? What would be an appropriate response from his wife?
> Do young men (below 70) require Viagra if there is nothing readily troubling them? If so Why?


First off, why do you care? Unless you're the husband or wife in the scenario other people's bedroom problems really aren't your concern.

Now to answer your questions. A reasonable man will do whatever it is he wants and not ask for permission. A reasonable wife will communicate a response that she believes is appropriate to her. There is no one size fits all answer here. 

If/when men require Viagra is an interesting question. Some younger people that don't really need it take it recreationally or to spice things up. Other people take it because the idea of having sex with the same person every time in the same routine doesn't turn them on so they need some help. There's an old saying that goes behind every beautiful woman is a man that's tired of ****ing her.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I dunno' ... why do so many discuss their sex lives on this site?


Good question. I certainly do not talk about my sex life with my coworkers. Call me crazy.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> With us more than with me.
> 
> She regularly does. There are two of them who do. We used to say Mondays are confession days for them.


Just weird for me. Sorry.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> I got to work this morning and one of my colleagues (she is 32) was complaining about her husband not allowing her to sleep last night, because he had got some Viagra online and had taken it without consulting her. She ended up going to sleep with her 6 year old child after onliging him once. She says he knows she needs her 7-8 hours sleep.
> 
> Is this something a reasonable man would do? What would be an appropriate response from his wife?
> Do young men *(below 70)* require Viagra if there is nothing readily troubling them? If so Why?


Below 70, LOL. Thanks for making me young in someone's eyes. your faith in the power of the mighty erection is refreshing. I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes at 37. By forty something I was taking cialis for erections (the weekend pill) by the time I reached 50 it stopped working. But hey I'm still under 70. 

The blue pill is pretty time sensitive so yes if you are going to take one you should have flight plans filed and clearance from the tower. (yes talk to wife before taking the pill).

to continue answering your questions:
any number of things can cause erectile dysfunction, including (especially) stress.
I don't know any reasonable 32 year olds. Men will generally not make sense (reasonability ) to women. But no a reasonable man would know his partner better.
An appropriate response from his wife. two principles should serve as a guideline. One punishments should flow naturally from misdeeds. And, you should never be punishing your spouse. If you can't get along better than that be ex spouses.
Adults sleeping with a six year old is never appropriate.
Sex is definitely more important than sleep. (answer to implied question) If weeknight sleep is more important than sex, you need a date, not a spouse.
O*b*liging is a nice thing for one spouse to do for the other. He shouldn't have made her feel obliged.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Is it something he should be checking with his wife before taking or not. I presume that recreation of this type when she has gone in the kids bedroom might be different from what he anticipated.


Here's my question: why is this such a concern about your co-worker? This really has nothing to do with you, even if she did overshare, which by the way, I would be putting a stop to very quickly! I'm thinking that you probably shouldn't be giving this so much thought.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeswecan said:


> Good question. I certainly do not talk about my sex life with my coworkers. Call me crazy.


I'd like to join you on the crazy train! This just isn't the business of the people that I work with.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> I got to work this morning and one of my colleagues (she is 32) was complaining about her husband not allowing her to sleep last night, because he had got some Viagra online and had taken it without consulting her. She ended up going to sleep with her 6 year old child after onliging him once. She says he knows she needs her 7-8 hours sleep.
> 
> Is this something a reasonable man would do? What would be an appropriate response from his wife?
> Do young men (below 70) require Viagra if there is nothing readily troubling them? If so Why?


(1) Serious answer:

He was excited and immature. She did what she thought was best, provided him with some relief and then did something so she could get the sleep she needed. Issue resolved. Something a reasonable man wouldn't do, but an appropriate (though not very sympathetic) response from his wife. 

Do men below 70 require viagra? 

https://www.menshealth.com/health/a19521004/rising-erectile-dysfunction-rates/

Well as the ads say over half of men over age 40 suffer from some form of ED at least occassionally. They can actually have a variety of sex dysfunction problems from any age. I have heard of young men suffering from PE who take viagra so they can still remain hard afterwards. Maybe the guy just wanted to have a plan B, when he had a temporary problem. 

(2) Humorous or Sarcastic answer:

As the advertisements say 

"If you have an erection that lasts more than 4 hours, get medical help right away." Maybe she was a nurse?

If you have an erection that lasts more than 4 hours, get professional help right away." Maybe he thinks of her as a hooker?


----------



## Coastalguy (May 15, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> Is it something he should be checking with his wife before taking or not. I presume that recreation of this type when she has gone in the kids bedroom might be different from what he anticipated.


If his intentions are to engage with her for a possibly lengthy sexual encounter (that requires her to be up for it and participate) there is no question IMO that he should give her a heads up sometime before taking the medication.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

uhtred said:


> It is not reasonable to deny your partner sleep unless absolutely necessary. OTOH, there are a lot of hours in a day, and unless your lives are very busy, plenty of time to have lots of sex.


I think this is the key. Are they very busy? Is she unwilling to have sex when their child is awake? Does she simply place a low priority on sex so he feels he must approach her at night?


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I dunno...maybe he was hoping she would think he got that way all by himself. I wouldn’t be happy about it if that’s what you’re asking. It’s too expensive to waste on a school night. lol I’m sure he took matters into his own hands though


Actually, you can finally buy Viagra dirt cheap generically in the U.S., not just the version of that drug which treats other conditions. At Costco the large 100 mg dose is around $50 for 30 pills and you may be able to split that.

Cialis probably is only a few months away from that. I think we'll see more of these conflcts due to newfound male vigor.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Is this something a reasonable man would do? What would be an appropriate response from his wife?
> Do young men (below 70) require Viagra if there is nothing readily troubling them? If so Why?


 She should have kicked the imbecile out of the bedroom and told him to go spend his night on PornHub jerking off like the fool he is. Why should she have to leave her own bed and go to her kid's room?

For what it's worth, Viagra *doesn't *turn a man into a sex monster. It simply allows for better blood flow which enables much stronger and capable erections. But it DOESN'T cause a man's desire for sex to change at all. Did her husband think the Viagra was making him act like a horny dumb-ass? Because it *wasn't* - he can take 100% of the credit for being a dumb-ass all by himself.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

DTO said:


> I think this is the key. Are they very busy? Is she unwilling to have sex when their child is awake? Does she simply place a low priority on sex so he feels he must approach her at night?


They both work, but they are both young. When I was their age sometimes I used to sleep 4 hours and still get up and go to work. That is not to say others are the same.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Why is your co-worker discussing her sex life with you?


You would be surprised what co-workers tell their colleagues male or female.

They feel safe and comfortable and talk about what concerns them.

Don't read anything negative in this.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> You would be surprised what co-workers tell their colleagues male or female.
> 
> They feel safe and comfortable and talk about what concerns them.
> 
> Don't read anything negative in this.


they definitely do. Sometimes its shocking but if you are listening you cannot express shock. Maybe surprise.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> You would be surprised what co-workers tell their colleagues male or female.
> 
> They feel safe and comfortable and talk about what concerns them.
> 
> Don't read anything negative in this.


I'm not surprised. No doubt coworkers talk about anything. For me, I do not talk to my coworkers on any personal things.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Bet money she would be fine with 5 hours of sleep if it meant she was staying up doing something she wanted to do. I'm not saying he wasn't being stupid, just saying I don't buy her BS excuse is all.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Bet money she would be fine with 5 hours of sleep if it meant she was staying up doing something she wanted to do. I'm not saying he wasn't being stupid, just saying I don't buy her BS excuse is all.



That said, there are a lot of women who do not like any further advances one they fall asleep. While there are also a large number (myself included) who do not mind at all or actually encourage it. So it may be that she is in the first group. I don't know.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Since sex is under normal circumstances, a participatory sport, her old man had no business taking that viagra unless he had her consent for sex! He probably took it, praying for a positive result, that after a bout of self-admiration, he was hoping that he could wave his "new toy" under her face to effect a positive result of just instantly wanting to hop up in the sack with him!

Knowing full well that she was usually in need of a full 8 hours sleep, he should feel rather fortunate that she actually consented to that one obligatory round! *


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> She should have kicked the imbecile out of the bedroom and told him to go spend his night on PornHub jerking off like the fool he is. Why should she have to leave her own bed and go to her kid's room?
> 
> For what it's worth, Viagra *doesn't *turn a man into a sex monster. It simply allows for better blood flow which enables much stronger and capable erections. *But it DOESN'T cause a man's desire for sex to change at all.* Did her husband think the Viagra was making him act like a horny dumb-ass? Because it *wasn't* - *he can take 100% of the credit for being a dumb-ass all by himself.*


Yes, but there is also the placebo effect. He probably had lots of expectations and hopes that this magic pill would make a huge change in his sex life and was excited to share that with his wife. He probably had to do a lot to get such a prescription medication and was something he was nervous about. 

Oh, and the instructions suggest masturbating a few times to get the dosage right before using it with a partner. So maybe he had been waiting to try his "magic bullet" with his wife for several days. Any doctor or pharmacist should strongly recommend communicating with his wife about the new medication. But sometimes people really don't feel comfortable in talking about sex.

If so, he was a dumb-ass for not communicating and getting her buy-in. Was he immature? Yes. Is what he did unforgivable? Probably not, but they should at least talk about it. And if she really cares about him, she should schedule some time were the two of them can explore his new found toy together.

My 2 cents.


----------



## SeattleWill (Aug 8, 2018)

Sex is the glue that holds a marriage together. It is what makes a spouse more than just a roommate. Unless you are truly sick, there is NO one excuse to refuse to meet your spouse’s sexual desires. Read 1 Corinthians 7. If he needs Viagra to perform, he needed to take it well before initiating sex as it takes 30 to 90 minutes to take effect. If you don’t want to be responsible for fulfilling someone else’s sexual desires, don’t get married. When you say “I do” you are consenting to a lifetime if sex. Sex makes a man feel loved and desired. It bonds a couple together like nothing else. It encourages grace when things outside the bedroom go bad. If sleep is more important than your marriage, get a divorce.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ve heard that many men take it as a recreational drug. It seemed to me that they meant they could drink as much booze as they wanted and use Viagra to avoid whisky duck.
> 
> ETA: or to last longer or go multiple rounds.
> 
> ...


Sorry but Viagra and alcohol don't work together. 
Viagra and food don't either. 
Just saying.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

StillSearching said:


> Sorry but Viagra and alcohol don't work together.
> 
> Viagra and food don't either.
> 
> Just saying.




Once again...just what I heard. I personally do not own a penis (not a real one anyways  therefore have no solid evidence. Solid....hahaaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ursula said:


> I'd like to join you on the crazy train! This just isn't the business of the people that I work with.


And to expand on that, I REALLY don't want to hear about all their disgusting medical problems in detail, either, and that goes double for their spouse's medical problems. It's a reason why I've never been fond of family gatherings, either.!


----------



## SeattleWill (Aug 8, 2018)

Bananapeel said:


> MaiChi said:
> 
> 
> > I got to work this morning and one of my colleagues (she is 32) was complaining about her husband not allowing her to sleep last night, because he had got some Viagra online and had taken it without consulting her. She ended up going to sleep with her 6 year old child after onliging him once. She says he knows she needs her 7-8 hours sleep.
> ...


Some men take Viagra because they have medical issues. At 59, I have poor circulation, but Viagra allows me to make love to my beautiful wife of 35 years. I will never tire of making love with her.


----------



## SeattleWill (Aug 8, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> She'sStillGotIt said:
> 
> 
> > She should have kicked the imbecile out of the bedroom and told him to go spend his night on PornHub jerking off like the fool he is. Why should she have to leave her own bed and go to her kid's room?
> ...


Just two corrections. It is not difficult to get a prescription for Viagra on line. You answer a text from their doctor and they mail you some pills. The first lot was $5. Now it is $35 for 10 doses - $3.50 per pill. Cheap and easy to get.
Second, the directions do NOT suggest masturbation. 
And it does nothing to change your desire, it simply allows you to physically act on them.


----------

